#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Praktizerende Zuster Uit Belgieland

## Mk.Madina

Salaam ou aleikoum warahmatou Allah wabrakatouhou.

Allahuma rzoeqni zawjan salihan wa doerya salihan takoena qoerata a3yoenana fie doenya wal aghira

Amien !!! 

Ya Allah schenk mij een oprechte( vrome ) echtgenoot en oprechte kinderen( vrome )zodat zij een verkoeling voor het oog zullen zijn zowel hier als in het hiernamaals .

Amien.

----------


## toetsenbord

Allahi Djib lak weld e naas In Sha Allah, ik hoop dat je het geluk zult treffen, en rust zult vinden bij de man die je zoekt. :Smilie:

----------


## Couscousje

Belgieland?

Cc

----------


## Djiniouzz

Zuster van mijn dromen, op welk nummer kan ik U bellen?

----------


## ikbenwatikwas

wippen? hmmm bedoel trouwen??

----------


## Mk.Madina

> wippen? hmmm bedoel trouwen??


Respect is niet jou sterkste kant blijkbaar ?

Moge Allah jou leiden InshAllah !

Salaam ou aleikoum warahamtou Allah wabarakatouhou !

----------


## Mk.Madina

> Allahi Djib lak weld e naas In Sha Allah, ik hoop dat je het geluk zult treffen, en rust zult vinden bij de man die je zoekt.


SALAAM OU ALEIKOUM WARAHMATOU ALLA WABARAKATOUHOU !

Jazaak Allah ou Ghayran ougty !

Moge Allah jou belonen InshAllah.

Madina

----------


## moslim1979

> wippen? hmmm bedoel trouwen??


en beetje beleefdheid gaat ge niet van sterven he subhanellah

----------


## Niyah

sobhanlah, ze lijken niet meer te bestaan

----------


## Mk.Madina

> sobhanlah, ze lijken niet meer te bestaan


 Salaam ou aleikoum warahmatou Allah wabarakatouhou!

Inderdaad oughty.


Sommige broeders en zusters zijn zo bezig met aardse dingen dat ze vergeten dat dit maar een tijdelijk verblijf is .

Met de nadruk op TIJDELIJK en het hiernamaals vergeten .

Want dit aardse leven is een marteling voor de gelovigen en een paradijs voor de ongelovigen.

Maar...Het Hiernamaals is een paradijs voor de gelovigen en een marteling voor de ongelovigen

Moge Allah ons leiden ya Rabb amien! ! ! ! ! !

Fi Amaani Allah swt Madina

----------


## Niyah

> Salaam ou aleikoum warahmatou Allah wabarakatouhou!
> 
> Inderdaad oughty.
> 
> 
> Sommige broeders en zusters zijn zo bezig met aardse dingen dat ze vergeten dat dit maar een tijdelijk verblijf is .
> 
> Met de nadruk op TIJDELIJK en het hiernamaals vergeten .
> 
> ...



Amien op je du3a!

----------


## Mk.Madina

SALAAM OU ALEIKOUM WARAHMATOU ALLA WABARAKATOUHOU !


Allahuma rzoeqni zawjan salihan wa doerya salihan takoena qoerata a3yoenana fie doenya wal aghira.

Ya Allah schenk mij een oprechte( vrome ) echtgenoot en oprechte kinderen( vrome )zodat zij een verkoeling voor het oog zullen zijn zowel hier als in het hiernamaals 

Amien !!!

----------


## Niyah

> SALAAM OU ALEIKOUM WARAHMATOU ALLA WABARAKATOUHOU !
> 
> 
> Allahuma rzoeqni zawjan salihan wa doerya salihan takoena qoerata a3yoenana fie doenya wal aghira.
> 
> Ya Allah schenk mij een oprechte( vrome ) echtgenoot en oprechte kinderen( vrome )zodat zij een verkoeling voor het oog zullen zijn zowel hier als in het hiernamaals 
> 
> Amien !!!


Amien!

heeft er nog altijd niemand gereageert?

----------


## Mk.Madina

> Amien!
> 
> heeft er nog altijd niemand gereageert?



SALAAM OU ALEIKOUM WARAHMATOU ALLA WABARAKATOUHOU !

Jawel mijn zuster Hamdulilah , maar nog altijd geen broeder met juiste bedoelingen Soubhan Allah.

De meeste broeders willen blijkbaar eerst een relatie of dat webcamgedoe en foto's doorsturen .

Of ze willen me als 2de vrouw Soubhan Allah.

Maar ik doe niet mee aan zulke praktijken 

Ghayr InshAllah

----------


## samson

Assalamu Alaikum Zuster Madina. Ben zelf opzoek naar een levensgezel. Had graag meer van je geweten. Hoop gauw iets van je te horen insha'Allah.

----------


## Niyah

> SALAAM OU ALEIKOUM WARAHMATOU ALLA WABARAKATOUHOU !
> 
> Jawel mijn zuster Hamdulilah , maar nog altijd geen broeder met juiste bedoelingen Soubhan Allah.
> 
> De meeste broeders willen blijkbaar eerst een relatie of dat webcamgedoe en foto's doorsturen .
> 
> Of ze willen me als 2de vrouw Soubhan Allah.
> 
> Maar ik doe niet mee aan zulke praktijken 
> ...


wat jammer zuster!

heb geduld inshAllah :gechoqueerd: 

up

----------


## Mk.Madina

> wat jammer zuster!
> 
> heb geduld inshAllah
> 
> up


SALAAMOU ALEIKOUM WARAHMATOU ALLAH WABARAKATOUHOU!

Zeker Niyah!

Trouwens je weet wat ik je overlaatst zei:

wees GEDULDIG en Allah swt beloont je met de BELONING DER GEDULDIGEN InshAllah.

Ik vertrouw alleen op Allah swt.

En reken op mijn zuivere intentie Hamdulilah

Fi Amaani Allah swt Madina

----------


## Gitana1

Salaam moehalaikoem

HE ALLAH mha SAbirien.

Het geluk kan in een klein hoekje zitten  :knipoog: .

Heb geduld en insha ALLAH krijg je een goeie oprechte,gelovige man die bij je past  :knipoog: .

Groetjes

van je lief zusje  :tong uitsteken: 

Wa salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## Mk.Madina

> Salaam moehalaikoem
> 
> HE ALLAH mha SAbirien.
> 
> Het geluk kan in een klein hoekje zitten .
> 
> Heb geduld en insha ALLAH krijg je een goeie oprechte,gelovige man die bij je past .
> 
> Groetjes
> ...


SALAAMOU ALEIKOUM WARAHMATOU ALLAH WABARAKATOUHOU!

InshAllah lieve schat.

Allahouma Ameen ya Rabb !

En inderdaad soms zit het geluk in het kleinste hoekje InshAllah.

je bent me er ntje hoor maar wel uit de duizend . :knipoog: 

Hou van je omwille van Allah swt.

Fi Amaani Allah grote zus Madina  :Smilie:

----------


## Gitana1

Ik hou ook van jou meisje  :knipoog: 

groetjes

wa salaam moehalaikoem

----------


## Niyah

> SALAAMOU ALEIKOUM WARAHMATOU ALLAH WABARAKATOUHOU!
> 
> Zeker Niyah!
> 
> Trouwens je weet wat ik je overlaatst zei:
> 
> wees GEDULDIG en Allah swt beloont je met de BELONING DER GEDULDIGEN InshAllah.
> 
> Ik vertrouw alleen op Allah swt.
> ...


n3em je hebt gelijk..

ikoun ghair inshAllah!

----------


## pretender007

ik hou van jullie allemaal .

----------


## Gitana1

wij ook van jou pretender

maar kom we moeten een man zoeken voor Medina dus ssssht

----------


## Mk.Madina

> ik hou van jullie allemaal .


Salaam ou aleikoum warhamatou Allah wabarakatouhou!

La hawla wa la qawata illa bi Allah

Wat is dat hier ?

Euhm heb ik wat gemist.

Fi Amaani Allah swt 

Oughtek fi Dien Madina

----------


## pretender007

salaam aleikum 

ik hoop dat mijn zusters een goeie man vinden waar ze mee tevoor schijn kunnen komen

liefde voor elkaar houdt ons nog in leven .

wa aslaam aleikum .

----------


## khattab7

Selam Alejkum beste zuster, mijn naam is Khattab, ben van bosnische afkomst en volg de salafi minhadj oftewel alleen de quran en soennah. Ik woon in nl rotterdam en ben een student mbo sociaal cultureel werk waarna ik misschien hierna hbo lerarenopleiding wil volgen. Als jij echt praktiserend bent en klaar bent voor het huwelijk dan kan je contact met me opnemen via email. ik ben eventueel in staat om te verhuizen naar belgie omdat ik heb gehoord dat het daar best goed wat betret woningen. ik neem aan dat je een mannelijk familielid hebt waarmee ik kan praten eventueel via de telefoon aangezien dat sneller gaat omdat ik bijna nooit online ben. overigens ik ben 20 jaar, ik heb er geen problemen mee als je ouder bent.

Selam Alejkoem wa Rahmatoellahi wa Barakatoehoe, je broeder Khattab

me mail: [email protected]
me nummer: 0619697193

----------

